# An Ork mercenary in a Inquisitor's retinue?



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Since Blood axes are known to offer mercenary service and Imperium even used some of them at times, I wonder if there ever was an example of a radical Inquisitor who used an Ork as one of his close agents? Technically shouldn't be impossible, for the reasons above and for the fact Orks are sometimes known to display respect for umies who know how to fight ( Ghaz respecting Yarrick ) and the Ork Warboss in _Hammer of Demons/Grey Knight omnibus _cheering on Allarick when he defeated few mutants and what not. So is this still possible or is it just a case of old fluff?

Wouldn't it be cool to have an Ork Kommando in your retinue? At least makes a good fanfiction material :laugh:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Have pondered something like this myself. 

Yes is possible, but controling such an ally would be difficult for anyone short of a marine, which some inquisitors share some aspects mainly the strenght due to the orks rationale thinking.

Though haven't seen any fluff in regards, the bloods axes lending their guns to others is kind of a very temporary thing in most cases, the get the guns as payment and then shoot the person paying them.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Sure, for a pretty radical inquisitor.

I mean some of them are going around using Chaos artifacts to fight the enemies of man. An Ork could work.

Just be aware that you can't exactly drag this Ork to the next Inquisitorial counsel and not expect repercussions.


----------



## HRHallelujah (Mar 2, 2012)

Brobaddon said:


> Since Blood axes are known to offer mercenary service and Imperium even used some of them at times, I wonder if there ever was an example of a radical Inquisitor who used an Ork as one of his close agents? Technically shouldn't be impossible, for the reasons above and for the fact Orks are sometimes known to display respect for umies who know how to fight ( Ghaz respecting Yarrick ) and the Ork Warboss in _Hammer of Demons/Grey Knight omnibus _cheering on Allarick when he defeated few mutants and what not. So is this still possible or is it just a case of old fluff?
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool to have an Ork Kommando in your retinue? At least makes a good fanfiction material :laugh:


No canon examples that I can think of, but some parts of 40k are designed to allow all sorts of weirdness to go on at the fringes of Imperial society and beyond. It's not outside the realm of possibility that an Ork or a small Waaagh!! gets hired as a mercenary, though they're more likely to try to manipulating Orks. Most folks forget that the Eldar aren't the only manipulators of interstellar powers.

The only caveat I could think of is that no Inquisitor would let an Ork be a close, trusted agent beyond being hired muscle.

If you were going to attach an Ork to a group of players for a 40KRP group, than that's usually pretty cromulent. I can imagine it would be pretty interesting to have a pretty gregarious Ork joining up.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

HRHallelujah said:


> The only caveat I could think of is that no Inquisitor would let an Ork be a close, trusted agent beyond being hired muscle.


Inquisitors come in every shape, size, and creed. 

Some of them use daemon hosts for goodness sakes! I assume Orks could fly...if they were kept discreet.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

i guess it would be easier to control and justify an Ogryn... however, for fluff reason, a strong and radical Inq. could totally do that. possibly not an anti-xeno Inq. Maybe, since orks tend to resist chaos corruption, an ordo hereticus could employ ork mercs when he knows he is goint to face slaanshy or tzeentchian threats (better not test the ork resistance to chaos vs khorne or nurgle...)
i think that any inq. could have some "black ops" allies that never show up in the records but do the unpleasant works. So our guy could trust a more reliable kommando mercenary group and hire them from time to time. About having a kommando as a retinue...hard to control them. better not linger too long around an ork, i guess. a deamon you can bind, but an ork will only respect strenght: the moment you stand in need of help...i don't know what an ork could do.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Even better, both Ork and an Ogryn! That way they can be pals and smash each other's faces in btw boring parts of inquisitorial investigation and what not. 

Tho I was planning to have specifically a Kommando since they're known for their tactical ability and greater patience than common Orks. And ofc, cause Inquisitors often utilize a lot of sneaking.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Brobaddon said:


> Even better, both Ork and an Ogryn! That way they can be pals and smash each other's faces in btw boring parts of inquisitorial investigation and what not.


that could be a great way to keep in line an ork


----------



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Why not ?

All it take is a radical inquisitor with psychic telepathic powers and tadaaaa !

But I prefer the idea of an Ogryn and an Ork being pal and smashing each other between combat.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

How about a female inquisitor falling in love with her brawny Ork mercenary, cool idea?


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Because radical female Inquisitors are so prone to the weakness of their sex that they are just going to fall in love with a muscle bound xenos that has more in common with a mushroom than her?

Why not a hunky radical male Inquisitor becoming an emotional train wreck when his beloved ork merc takes a bullet meant for him?

Either way, I am sure there is a radical Inquisitor out there that does make use of multiple xenos species. The Inquisitor in the book Lord of the Night has ork tusks implanted in his own mouth after witnessing how orks respect those of their own species with bigger tusks than themselves.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Why did he do that? Somehow i have a feeling other inquisitors would make fun of him or even call him a traitor lol 

Or was that an experiment regarding orks? In any case, sounds cool.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Brobaddon said:


> Why did he do that? Somehow i have a feeling other inquisitors would make fun of him or even call him a traitor lol
> 
> Or was that an experiment regarding orks? In any case, sounds cool.


Typically the inquisitor in question wore a mask to hide the tusks, but I will let Lord Inquisitor Kaustus answer why he has them when he does show them off-



Inquisitor Kaustus had tusks.
'Orkish,' he said, without prompt.
Mita realized she'd been staring and lowered her eyes, brows furrowing in uncertainty. He hadn't even looked up.
'For three days I stalked the bastard through the tar pits on Phyrra. We'd freed his slaves, wiped out his warband, crippled his fleet and filled his green flesh with more lead than a target range, but the brute wouldn't give in. Warlords are like that. Proud. _Stubborn_.'
Mita fidgeted, wondering if this was some perverse treat the inquisitor reserved for the condemned: a story from his own lips, a glimpse of his secret features, then a bullet between the eyes. If Kaustus noted her tension, he gave little sign.
'We caught up with him on the edge of a volcano,' he continued, turning a page of parchment before him, 'and after he had hacked his way through my men I fought that piece of xeno filth for two hours. The way I saw it, if he'd killed me he would have taken my head as a trophy.' He twanged a tusk with a gloved finger, finally looking up with a smirk. 'This seemed an appropriate measure.'
Mita wondered if she should comment. As ever, the inquisitor sent her confidence crashing around her, robbing her of certainty. A wrong word, a misplaced facial expression: in a man as unreadable as this, such things could be disastrous.
On the other hand, if she was here to die anyway...
'I imagine, my lord,' she said carefully, 'they come in useful.'
He nodded, smiling at her boldness.
'Indeed they do. To the ork, symbols of status are vital. I've seen the vermin retreat rather than face a human with tusks greater than their own. I've seen them turn on their own lords when their enemy's fangs are taller and sharper than his. A simple thing, but so very effective.' 
(taken from page 55-56 of my 2005 copy of Lord of the Night by Simon Spurrier) 

The book is a good read by the way, I highly suggest it. 


To your other comments- I would hazard a guess that making fun of a Lord Inquisitor could shorten your life expectancy by a few years. Calling him a traitor without serious proof or firepower to back up such a claim would be akin to suicide. However, it does seem that most Inquisitors give a flying frak what others think or say about them in the long run as they are beholden to none save the Emperor himself.

The Inquisition isn't like any other organization, it doesn't really have any set 'rules' so to say and the power that any given Inquisitor wields comes more from deep, ingrained fear (and the power base of said inquisitor) than anything else. It is rare than inquisitors get together, and when they do it is like putting a bunch of starving, ill-tempered tom cats in a room together with a mouse.

It isn't that uncommon for two Inquisitors with different views to hold such a grudge against one another that they are openly hostile to each other and actively attempt to undermine their rival's actions.


----------

